# Quel Linux pour un G4 Yikes!



## bapts (8 Janvier 2001)

Bonjour a tous et bonne annee ...	

Je me suis decide a installer un Linux sur mon petit G4, et ca marche pas... J'ai installe (essaye d'installer) LinuxPPC2000 avec l'image disque recuperee sur le site de LinuxPPC. J'ai un disque supplementaire pour l'installation. Lorsque je passe par BootX, au bout de quelque dizaines de ligne de demarage, ca s'arrete, avec un message cryptique incomprehensible (du genre le kernel ne correspond pas, mais ca c'est juste ce que je suppose que ca veut dire). Lorsque je boote sur le CD, ca lance Yaboot mais ca s'arrete tout de suite en disant qu'il ne trouve pas le lecteur CD ???

Que faire ? Peut etre une autre distribution? Ou alors, il y a peut etre des problemes specifiques a ce modele (Yikes!)...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils eclaires.

Bapts


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Janvier 2001)

Essaye Debian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





elle marche super


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2001)

Moi sur mon iMac, J'ai installé Yelloy Dog sa fonctionné mais c'est pas évident. Je démarais par le système de forme de montage de disque dur avec la commandesuivante...

a) Mettre sont Mac en texte
    Démarage de votre Mac en gardant les doigts sour les touches pomme + o + f

b) Inscrire la commande suivante
     setenv boot-device hd:,\\yaboot   (votre code boot de vote version)

c) Pour exécution
     boot

Quand tu désire revenir au mode OS??

-  Reboot ton appareil en reproduisant l'étape "a"

- inscription suivante : setenv boot-device hd:,\\bootscript

Beaucoup plus rapide q'un PC mais vérifie pour les logiciels pour linux-ppc

Voir mon site sur : http://linuxtr.ampr.org 
j'ai des liens de références sous Linux



------------------
                       &gt; \ | / &lt;
                      / (@ @) \
--------------oOO---(_)-----OOo---------------
                  Jacques Tellier
        <A HREF="http://www.chez.com/gmsi
" TARGET=_blank>http://www.chez.com/gmsi
</A>               tellijac@iquebec.com


----------

